# What age did you really start to hit the weights?



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

I was around 2o and saw the guys down at Venice beach Calif. Stopped by there yesterday and my how things have changed . And once I knew what I was doing by the teachings of some great
people i never stopped.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 10, 2012)

32


----------



## Marshall (Dec 11, 2012)

19-20


----------



## Lex (Dec 11, 2012)

13


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 11, 2012)

Right around 12-13...and addicted ever since.


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 11, 2012)

Late 30's. I wish now I would have started sooner but I was busy running all of the time.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 11, 2012)

14. Plastic filled weights with a Weider bench. It was all i needed.


----------



## K1 (Dec 11, 2012)

15.....


----------



## highdrum (Dec 14, 2012)

15-16, but I never really understood the nutrition/training/supplementing importance till about 3 years ago(25)


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

15... but got my real education in a hardcore gym when I was 21. It's humbling to see some of the people from that gym in magazines as pros, to know we all came out of the same small gym.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 15, 2012)

I was like 28 when I started


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 15, 2012)

Did a little off and on in high school but wanting a car required a jod. So it was more work and less to no working out. Started back at 30 and haven't stopped sense. Didn't do my first cycle until 36 either.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

I started working at our local YMCA when I was a freshman in H.S.  We got to workout for free.

I noticed all the pretty girls would always talk about the guys that were in really good shape.  Those freaking guys were getting all the pretty girls, so it didn't take me long to realize that working out and being in shape = being able to be with more pretty girls.......

Okay, maybe a little shallow, but it did help.... ALOT!!!! :headbang:


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 15, 2012)

i started lifting at 10, trained for my first show at 12, competed at 13 and been going ever since.


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 15, 2012)

18-19


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 3, 2013)

I started the first time at 14 when I lost a bench press contest at my buddies birthday party. I could only manage to bench 60lbs of plastic weights. By the time I was 17 I was repping with 225. I stuck with it until 23 when I got married and then it was a 7 year vacation. I became chubby and frail.

So, I made a New Years resolution when I hit 30 to hit the gym. I remember walking in a thinking I would warm up benching with just 115lbs. 7 reps was all I could muster LOL. 10 years later most people don't even believe it when the see old pictures of me ha ha.

Hawk


----------



## norbit09 (Feb 4, 2013)

31 when I really got serious..


----------



## Ed17447 (Feb 4, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> 14. Plastic filled weights with a Weider bench. It was all i needed.



haha, I had some of those. I started young but didn't get serious till my mid 20s when I had to go on trt. And eventually learned how to take advantage of having to be on it.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 4, 2013)

Started messing around with wts here and there in grade school. Got my first real taste of what training could do at 16. I got sent away for being a bad kid
or should that be for being a kid? The hs I went to had a credit paying class called WT training. Could not have been luckier . The teacher had been a hardcore powerlifter for years, Tons of free wts benches etc with some cable machines .
He was really cool and wrote me passes out of study halls to train.
So it was 2 hours or so wt training and shit loads of raw milk and farm food, his suggestion.
Went from 128 -180 keeping a nice tight waist from beginning of september til xmas break. After that I was super hooked . At 18 I was married had kids 
worked like a rabid mule for peanuts and trained 5-6 nights a week .
Lucky guy. Here I am be 51 soon, hanging out with oddballs like me .
Thanks, T


----------



## thebrick (Feb 4, 2013)

Bought a Sears #110 weight set when I was 17-18. When I bought more #25 plates to add to it, I thought I was getting huge  Joined a gym in my mid-twenties. Joined a hard-core gym when I was 31. Man, I miss that place!


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 4, 2013)

22  in prison, best thing that ever happened to me, straighten my ass out, been lifting ever since


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I have a cuz we are trying to get in front of a parole board . In 18th year 20 to go. Glad you were not gone for good. Lots of buddies doing life, double, and triple no chance of parole. Freedom is a great thing... T


----------



## Incognito1 (Feb 5, 2013)

About 24 was when I started but like most I had no idea what I was doing. Just going through the motions with no game plan. I'd say I got my shit together and really got my training on track at bout age 28, now 32


----------



## Marshall (Feb 5, 2013)

about 19-20.


----------



## mx109 (Feb 13, 2013)

31. been lifting regularly on and off for the last five years.  My breaks have been mainly based around injuries.   It seems as time passes the more serious i take it.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 13, 2013)

I played around with weights in high school but I did not get serious till after I was in the army think I was 27


----------



## Gj (Feb 13, 2013)

Started in high school but really didn't learn how to really hit it hard till I was 23.


----------



## Supa DieselG33K (Feb 13, 2013)

I started when I was a freshman in highschool. Got serious about bodybuilding when I was a junior. Been killing it ever since.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Got my first weight set when I was 14.

Competed in high school Weight lifting competitions.  Power Clean Champ my senior year in the 120 and under class.  My best lift was 175 lbs. I weighed in @ 107. lol!  That was 21 years ago.

Hooked ever since.  Of course over the years training would take a back seat, but never forgotten.


----------



## Thor (Mar 9, 2013)

*started late*

joined my first gym in 88, i was 28, didnt get serious til almost 5 years later but made up for lost time.:headbang:


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Mar 13, 2013)

At thirty-four. The discipline and mental health that it has given me has saved my life. I mean that literally.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 14, 2013)

am i the only guy who started real young? is it really that uncommon?


----------



## xmen1234 (Mar 14, 2013)

A lot of guys here seemed to start later in life.


----------



## SoccerDad (Mar 14, 2013)

I started with calisthenics about 5th grade.  In 7th, I got a Bullworker.  It actually gave me good results.  Then in 8th I got the Sears plastic and the oh so sturdy bench.  I joined a gym outside of Philly as a junior, and never stopped.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 14, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> am i the only guy who started real young? is it really that uncommon?



At 10 most likely. I may have been 12 when I started my first go at it.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 14, 2013)

I started in high school, we had a nice nice weight room that was open during lunch and other hours and a group of us would go lift.. Then again around 19


----------



## Old Man River (Mar 14, 2013)

Man, are we digging in the dirt or what! My father bought me a Charles Atlas "Dynamic Tension" booklet 43 years ago when I was 13 and a dough-boy! I started working out on weights at 15. Started competing in bodybuilding at 21 until the early 80's. I have never stopped lifting. It's my fountain of youth! Three wives later, I am ready to give the Old Man's competition a run again. Don't stop till you drop! OMR


----------



## tripletotal (Mar 15, 2013)

18. Before that, no sports, no working out, nothing. Even avoided gym class. One day I just joined Gold's and have never stopped for more than a few days in 20 years. 

Probably saved my life...through all the crazy years there was nothing as stable in my life as that iron, always waiting for me, always delivering.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 15, 2013)

Great stories guys ..I too had sears concrete filled weights  and playboy to boost testosterone at age 12.


----------

